# Remove Cover From Broan Vent Fan



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a Broan bathroom vent fan with a light. I need to remove the plastic cover to caulk the openings between the drywall. Cold air is coming in.

The plastic cover is held up by the metal light assembly. How do I get it off?


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Usually those grills are held up one of two ways. With spring clips…pull the grill down, squeeze the springs together and remove. Or remove the lens, then the bulb, and a screw or nut holds the grille to the metal housing/bracket behind it.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Caulking the grille cover is not a good idea. It needs to be removed periodically for cleaning and maintenance. If there is an attic space where the fan is, I would insulate/caulk up there.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

fill the gap between the fan and the drywall with foam or caulk to stop the air.


----------

